
Transparent ponzi scheme ICO raises $120k in 5 hours - Cookingboy
http://ponzicoin.co/home.html
======
Cookingboy
His Ether wallet shows $130k already and rising:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0xe3f64dc522a66405c51d96aae2342...](https://etherscan.io/address/0xe3f64dc522a66405c51d96aae234217a03502bb4)

------
zebraflask
Hilarious.

